# Monserrat near valencia - suitable for a bed and breakfast ?



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

Villa's here look very cheap , is anyone familar with the area , the villa is about 5km from the town , i could post a link if i am allowed ?
heres the link - do you know the area and do you think its worth checking it out (possibly very remote ? )

Attractive villa on landscaped plot in Monserrat, Valencia, Spain

appolgies if that link is not allowed im not sure but i guess its ok ?

anyway if you know the area your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

That looks posh, very posh and the link works!!

Hepa


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

yes , it looks cheap as well ...i smell a catch but maybe thats my nature ...hoping someone has knowledge of the area


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

An illegal build? A repossession? a water/electricity supply? work needed? road access? An ugly power station just out of view? You need to go and take a look!

Jo xxxx


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

yep i guess so jo ............


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> An illegal build? A repossession? a water/electricity supply? work needed? road access? An ugly power station just out of view? You need to go and take a look!
> 
> Jo xxxx


says there is leccy, water etc. - doesn't look new

Montserrat does look fairly remote though


googlearth is your friend


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

taximania said:


> Villa's here look very cheap , is anyone familar with the area , the villa is about 5km from the town , i could post a link if i am allowed ?
> heres the link - do you know the area and do you think its worth checking it out (possibly very remote ? )
> 
> Attractive villa on landscaped plot in Monserrat, Valencia, Spain
> ...



I know Monserrat and the surrounding areas quite well, however without a map to show the precise location it is difficult to give you accurate advice.

The majority of urbanisations in the area have quite good links to the town itself which has just about all the amenities you should ever require incl. 3 sizable supermarkets.

The area also has excellent access to the coastal highway and Valencia with its beaches and nature reserve close by, whilst there is lots of pleasant peaceful open countyside out to the West.

It is mainly a fruit growing area with an excellent farmers co-op where you can help yourself to a choice of wines at a fraction of shop prices.

Also a good range of very reasonably priced restaurants to choose from and one friendly English owned bar.

The area itself I can highly recommend in all respects, but I would need a map to advise on the location of the property itself.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks !!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ask the agents for the Post Code and then have a look on Google Earth,

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Ask the agents for the Post Code and then have a look on Google Earth,
> 
> Hepa


I've tried that before for where I live & it won't work. I can locate Lorca then I have to drag it around to get where I want ! Probably the same reason GPS doesn't work around here .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

taximania said:


> yes , it looks cheap as well ...i smell a catch but maybe thats my nature ...hoping someone has knowledge of the area


No...you are right to be wary. If you are seriously considering it as a business proposition though you'll need to come and investigate many other factors.
Are there any other B&Bs in the vicinity? If there are none, that's not good. You have to consider why.
If there are several...that's not good either.
Plus the usual considerations: distance from airport, transport links in general, attractions in the area, Spanish taxes for the self-employed etc.etc.
And the sharp decline in tourist numbers.
But there are successful B&Bs most of which offer 'specialities' of one kind or another such as guided walks, local gastronomy, art classes etc.
We stayed at a 'luxury' B&B in rural Axarquia last April and will go again, we enjoyed it so much. It wasn't expensive...50 euros for the room and breakfast and 15 euros per head plus wine for a most excellent dinner so around 90 - 100 euros per couple..
The owner seemed to have a steady stream of mainly non-British guests in spring and autumn but not in the winter or high summer. She wasn't too bothered though as she had sold a flourishing business on the CDS and had money behind her.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> No...you are right to be wary. If you are seriously considering it as a business proposition though you'll need to come and investigate many other factors.
> Are there any other B&Bs in the vicinity? If there are none, that's not good. You have to consider why.
> If there are several...that's not good either.
> Plus the usual considerations: distance from airport, transport links in general, attractions in the area, Spanish taxes for the self-employed etc.etc.
> ...


I have seen the same property,same price on another site. There is a map but unfortunately it doesn't show the exact location.
From my own knowledge of Monserrat I don't think it will be remote, otherwise it would likely come under the heading of one of the neighbouring towns.

I know of two other Brit B&Bs in the area. They appeared to be quite busy when times were good, however from what I have seen in passing they seem to have been a bit quieter of late.
Generally the transport links are good. Apart from the closeness of the A7 motorway, there is also a good one to Madrid and another new one to the N.Coast via Zaragossa.
A regular bus service goes into Valencia from Monserrat ,a local taxi service(very good) ,and regular links via the Metro into the City, from not too far away.

Theres a huge variety of attractions within easy reach including two F1 circuits, one for bikes and F1 practice and another in the City itself.
The futuristic science and arts centre in the city houses quite a variety of top
attractions, there is a huge modern shopping mall on the way into the city, so big you need a car just to get around it all.
In addition to excellent beaches there is the Albufera national park plus large rice growing areas just to the South, hence the home of paella.
Whilst there are probably not so many Brits around as there were two or three years back, quite a number of Scandinavians have recently taken a shine to the area. 
The majority of the outlying houses are known as Valencian weekend homes so most of the urbanisations are generally pleasantly quiet for most of the week.

As things are at present it may not be easy to get sufficient trade to make a decent living, however I think the properties themselves are now getting towards being quite an attractive investment opportunity, for whenever things turn around.
Oh one other thing ,the locals are some of the friendliest, helpful, well mannered ppl I have met anywhere.
If you can pinpoint the exact location of the property,I will probably be able to advise you further.
Best of Luck with your search.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

Some fantastic replies , many thanks , the agent couldnt supply the postcode but he did send this reply

The answer to your question is No, as postcodes do not work like that here in Spain. The entire area of Monserrat's postcode is 46192. And Monserrat is a very big area! This is like this because post is only delivered to the town centre post office not actually to the property which is located 5km outside from the town centre of Monserrat. Additionally the Google Earth that you are talking about does not map the entire World as you may tend to think. I have been told by another client who was also looking for this property after a viewing, that Google Earth only goes as far as the Urbanisation of Mina la Plata, which is in front of this property. Google Earth stops in the middle of the houses on top of the hill. This villa is located on the rear side of the Mina la Plata Urbanisation hill.

thanks again for the brilliant replies


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

taximania said:


> Some fantastic replies , many thanks , the agent couldnt supply the postcode but he did send this reply
> 
> The answer to your question is No, as postcodes do not work like that here in Spain. The entire area of Monserrat's postcode is 46192. And Monserrat is a very big area! This is like this because post is only delivered to the town centre post office not actually to the property which is located 5km outside from the town centre of Monserrat. Additionally the Google Earth that you are talking about does not map the entire World as you may tend to think. I have been told by another client who was also looking for this property after a viewing, that Google Earth only goes as far as the Urbanisation of Mina la Plata, which is in front of this property. Google Earth stops in the middle of the houses on top of the hill. This villa is located on the rear side of the Mina la Plata Urbanisation hill.
> 
> thanks again for the brilliant replies


Google Earth is updating all the time, I can see the car parked outside my house on Hierro, and we really are remote here!
I do not know the area you are viewing, but for what it is worth, my father lived further south in El Portet and he loved it.
Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

taximania said:


> Some fantastic replies , many thanks , the agent couldnt supply the postcode but he did send this reply
> 
> The answer to your question is No, as postcodes do not work like that here in Spain. The entire area of Monserrat's postcode is 46192. And Monserrat is a very big area! This is like this because post is only delivered to the town centre post office not actually to the property which is located 5km outside from the town centre of Monserrat. Additionally the Google Earth that you are talking about does not map the entire World as you may tend to think. I have been told by another client who was also looking for this property after a viewing, that Google Earth only goes as far as the Urbanisation of Mina la Plata, which is in front of this property. Google Earth stops in the middle of the houses on top of the hill. This villa is located on the rear side of the Mina la Plata Urbanisation hill.
> 
> thanks again for the brilliant replies



The postcode bit is correct, it does seem that each town/area has its own code and nothing more. 

Just go an view it and then if you like it, do your homework. Check, double check, triple check the paperwork, then check it again with an independent abogado and the local town hall and anyone else who knows about illegal builds. Anything that is found that is even slightly not right (a favourite comment is that someone has forgotten to sign something off but its not a problem) then run! Also make sure that the property will have the correct permissions to be run as a B&B when/if you buy it. The previous owners may have been allowed but that doesnt necessarily mean you will be. Oooopss, sorry, I dont mean to sound negative, but there are some weird and wonderful property laws in Spain!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just entered the said post code on Google Earth. It took me to the area and I also obtained street photos, no Idea where or what I was looking at, but very interesting and some fine looking houses and lovely countryside!

All we see here today are clouds and showers!

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have just entered the said post code on Google Earth. It took me to the area and I also obtained street photos, no Idea where or what I was looking at, but very interesting and some fine looking houses and lovely countryside!
> 
> All we see here today are clouds and showers!
> 
> Hepa


Stunning here today ! Sunny & warm. Went to Águilas this morning & the wife was complaining that I'd let her go out in a coat , scarf & gloves. :confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

taximania said:


> Some fantastic replies , many thanks , the agent couldnt supply the postcode but he did send this reply
> 
> The answer to your question is No, as postcodes do not work like that here in Spain. The entire area of Monserrat's postcode is 46192. And Monserrat is a very big area! This is like this because post is only delivered to the town centre post office not actually to the property which is located 5km outside from the town centre of Monserrat. Additionally the Google Earth that you are talking about does not map the entire World as you may tend to think. I have been told by another client who was also looking for this property after a viewing, that Google Earth only goes as far as the Urbanisation of Mina la Plata, which is in front of this property. Google Earth stops in the middle of the houses on top of the hill. This villa is located on the rear side of the Mina la Plata Urbanisation hill.
> 
> thanks again for the brilliant replies


Well I've just been on their & can't see what the agents talking about . if you start at Monserrat it's all mapped in every direction . It's just knowing which direction to look in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Well I've just been on their & can't see what the agents talking about . if you start at Monserrat it's all mapped in every direction . It's just knowing which direction to look in.


I've just had a look too - the whole area seems to be there - even on street view - but I can't see the urba they refer to :confused2:


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

ni , i cant see it either


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

taximania said:


> ni , i cant see it either


I have just found Avenida Mina de Plata in Montserrat


or rather, a house for sale there on another website - googleearth can't find that either


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

*Monserrat Villa*



taximania said:


> Villa's here look very cheap , is anyone familar with the area , the villa is about 5km from the town , i could post a link if i am allowed ?
> heres the link - do you know the area and do you think its worth checking it out (possibly very remote ? )
> 
> Attractive villa on landscaped plot in Monserrat, Valencia, Spain
> ...


I just don't see the price of this villa, when you say ( Villa's here look very cheap ) do you know the price of this one, or is this just a comment about Monserrat,

Robert


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isn't there a famous monastery or church in Monsserat?
Or am I mixing it up with somewhere else...
I remember visiting some place with a similar name with ex and son years ago when both were little boys.
If it was a monastery I should have driven off and left them there.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't there a famous monastery or church in Monsserat?
> Or am I mixing it up with somewhere else...
> I remember visiting some place with a similar name with ex and son years ago when both were little boys.
> If it was a monastery I should have driven off and left them there.


Yes, thats another place entirely, a famous monastry and tourist attraction a good way further North and inland towards the mountains.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Robert46 said:


> I just don't see the price of this villa, when you say ( Villa's here look very cheap ) do you know the price of this one, or is this just a comment about Monserrat,
> 
> Robert


Well I don't think it was ever known as a touristy area, apart from weekend retreats for the Spanish from the big city.
About eight years or so back I tumbled on the area via an internet site when staying in Benidorm and could not believe the prices compared with even the N.Costa Blanca area, approx half the price at that time, and much prettier and unspoilt.
I decided to have a peep on my way back to the UK for Xmas, stopped overnight and by the afternoon of the next day had seen the house I wanted, put down a deposit and was back on the road to England.
Some may call me foolhardy, and normally I am an extremely cautious person, but I've never regretted it for one second of one day since.
I think there were quite a few hundred Brits who moved into the area around the same time and shortly afterwards, by which I don't just mean Monserrat but a quite a large inland area consisting of lots of villages, so it was quite rare and maybe still is, to find more than one Brit on the same urb. as they are mostly sprinkled around amongst the Spanish, who I must say are generally fantastic ppl.in this area.
Unfortunately some who missed the boat and bought later at higher prices got caught by the recession and quite a few have had to sell up, just as elsewhere.
As I mentioned earlier some of the slack is being taken up by N. Europeans, however there still seem to be plenty of empty properties and bargains still around. 
Must admit to being tempted again myself, just for investment purposes.
What good is money in the bank these days ?


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

150k so i guess 110 or so


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

no ones allowed to buy it tho ...at least not untill i have taken a look


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Came across the property on yet another website.
This time with a map showing its EXACT location !
Presuming that the location marked is correct, far from being remote, I would say that it's in an excellent,stategic location for your purposes.
As I pass that spot quite often, I may check it out further.
If everything, including location is as described, I don't see it dropping too much further in price, as I believe it has already been considerably reduced.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Came across the property on yet another website.
> This time with a map showing its EXACT location !
> Presuming that the location marked is correct, far from being remote, I would say that it's in an excellent,stategic location for your purposes.
> As I pass that spot quite often, I may check it out further.
> If everything, including location is as described, I don't see it dropping too much further in price, as I believe it has already been considerably reduced.



thanks littlered , what was the site as i am still strggling re exact location , ta.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

interesting ....i have engaged a solicitor and he has advised against signing any contract or paying any money untill he has completed the nec checks ...most estate agents seem to have the same list of properties but i guess the pressure is on them to complete sales but if you have any info about this agent please message me !!!


----------



## perla (Dec 29, 2009)

The problem with the Real State Agencies is that they promise you heaven and earth until they take your money. At the end they will try to make it impossible to not give you your deposit back. My best advise for you is... do not do any business with ********. If I could tell you my best friends experiences with them, you wont believe it.
Good luck!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

perla said:


> The problem with the Real State Agencies is that they promise you heaven and earth until they take your money. At the end they will try to make it impossible to not give you your deposit back. My best advise for you is... do not do any business with *******. If I could tell you my best friends experiences with them, you wont believe it.
> Good luck!!!


Just remember that this is only one persons experience and is without any documented facts. So unless there is written and legal proof that there is a problem or wrong doing, the forum cant be seen to name and shame an individual company. If you can get your post count up to 5 you can use the private message facility and discuss it all

Sorry

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

taximania said:


> interesting ....i have engaged a solicitor and he has advised against signing any contract or paying any money untill he has completed the nec checks ...most estate agents seem to have the same list of properties but i guess the pressure is on them to complete sales but if you have any info about this agent please message me !!!


So....you have flown over and viewed the property??


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Mina de la Plata*

The name might give it away a little. If it is behind that urb there is a mine very close by, or rather a stone quarry. It is not as active as it was during the boom but it is there. It used to have lorries trundling past every ten minutes full of rock. 

When you go there from the main road you will be taken through Mina de la Plata estate and then on to the house I suppose. Ask the agent to take you a little further to see the area. 

I know the agent, I have his two houses on my website for sale ;-). He is trustworthy. Surprised not to see the price though on the link. Where is it?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

grahunt said:


> The name might give it away a little. If it is behind that urb there is a mine very close by, or rather a stone quarry. It is not as active as it was during the boom but it is there. It used to have lorries trundling past every ten minutes full of rock.
> 
> When you go there from the main road you will be taken through Mina de la Plata estate and then on to the house I suppose. Ask the agent to take you a little further to see the area.
> 
> I know the agent, I have his two houses on my website for sale ;-). He is trustworthy. Surprised not to see the price though on the link. Where is it?


Yes well I did say it was a big if,...if the location shown on the website was correct.
Obviously not, as having checked it out today, the only thing at the marked location is a petrol station.
Just a pity some of these agents can't take the trouble to be a little more accurate,...or honest. 
If it is where you say, then it's likely not a good long term investment should activities ever increase again.
Apart from the truck noise, there could also be dust and blasting to contend with.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*The Price is Good*

It might not be near the road of course. Blasting may be an issue in the future but cannot see it happening for some time. 
150k with an offer maybe 10% less looks a good deal based on the photos. However the deal breaker is often has it got adsl and if not can a dongle work in that area?


----------



## perla (Dec 29, 2009)

You are completely right, just because one person had a bad experience, that doesn't mean every real estate company is going to do the same.
I just wanted people to know that when you are in a foreign country you must check everything before you sign any paper.
Thank you so much for your advice!


----------

